# Bonzi, Bonzi, Bonzi...



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

:no: 


From: Memphis Commerical Appeal (free subscription required)



> Former Grizzlies coach Hubie Brown retired Thursday on his own terms, but did so with stress related to player insubordination and a perceived lack of management support, The Commercial Appeal has learned.
> 
> Brown, 71, cited health reasons when he resigned after two-plus seasons. He had been concealing chest pain for several weeks. The veteran coach told his staff that he could no longer continue Wednesday night following the Grizzlies' loss to Seattle in FedExForum.
> 
> Feeling a frightful ache again that night, Brown ultimately decided that anxiety caused by serious team issues jeopardized his health. *He had been exhausted by a constant struggle to coax guards Jason Williams and Bonzi Wells into consistently honoring his coaching philosophy and X's and O's*.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

d'oh


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Imagine that...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

If Fratello is hired, I could see him and Wells goin' a couple of rounds. :boxing:

From what I remember, though, The Czar is a tough/scrappy guy and could probably take ol' Bonz. :yes:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

If Hubie dies soon, can we blame it on Bonzi?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

The night he screamed at Bonzi in front of the entire team was
probably just the beginning.
I am sure there was alot more we didn't hear.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This doesn't really surprise me for some reason...


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Bonzi is a brainless buffoon. I am waiting for Ed O's response to this thread.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> This doesn't really surprise me for some reason...


what? Posters opening up a frothy can of bitter beer face on a reporter's speculations? 

Star athletes are always going to be full of themselves and do stupid things. Writers are always going to have deadlines. Since some fans seem to genuinely enjoy their daily double dose negativity, we have a happy marriage as the combined sports pages of the country will always come up with something (real or imagined) to get their outrage up over. 

In other news... Bonzi is playing well in Memphis, leading them in minutes played and shooting a ridiculous 54% froms 3's. He has 1 tech this season.

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Bonzi is playing well in Memphis, leading them in minutes played and shooting a ridiculous 54% froms 3's. He has 1 tech this season.


Good for him. And if this story is true, he just drove one of the best coaches in the league into premature retirement. 

I recall Hubie Brown praising Bonzi at the time Memphis signed him, and gloating that "Bonzi is all mine, now." At the time I said that Hubie should watch what he wishes for, and now (sadly) it's come true.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> he just drove one of the best coaches in the league into premature retirement.


Well, "premature" might be overstating things slightly. We're talking about a guy that looked like Skelator 15 years ago!

Dan


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow, typical Portland fans - continuing to hold grudges *long* after a player leaves the organization. Give it a rest, it gets old.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Good for him. And if this story is true, he just drove one of the best coaches in the league into premature retirement.
> ...


Yeah TH... combining this "story" with the facts, he drove Hubie so crazy not following his Xs and Os, that Brown made him a starter and played him more then anyone else on their roster. He sure showed him.

STOMP


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Wow, typical Portland fans - continuing to hold grudges *long* after a player leaves the organization.


Only _certain_ ones.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> Well, "premature" might be overstating things slightly. We're talking about a guy that looked like Skelator 15 years ago!


71 years old is premature for retirement? Geez not one male on one side of my family tree has ever lived that long. 

As far as a separated at birth comparison...I thought Hubie looked more like Mr Burns with a toupee.

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Wow, typical Portland fans - continuing to hold grudges *long* after a player leaves the organization. Give it a rest, it gets old.


Wow typical Nuggets fan having to go to other forums realizing that it's his only way another human will see his post.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> what? Posters opening up a frothy can of bitter beer face on a reporter's speculations?
> ...


Where did all that come from?

I was commenting that I wasn't surprised by the fact that it's being alleged that Wells didn't follow his coach’s instructions. He was the same way in Portland. I can even remember a few press conferences where Cheeks was asked about something Bonzi did (taking a 3 at a bad time or something similar), and Cheeks responded with, "Well, I don't know what that play was. That's not what I told them to do." It was the same way with Sheed at times.

Just calm down. I couldn't care less about what Bonzi does now, as long as it doesn't hurt the Blazers chances of winning. He could average 50 for all I care, just as long as the Blazers beat Memphis when they play against each other.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

He had been exhausted by a constant struggle to coax guards Jason Williams and Bonzi Wells into consistently honoring his coaching philosophy and X's and O's.....

we would have had the same problem if cheeks had ANY PLAYS at all


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Bonzi is a brainless buffoon. I am waiting for Ed O's response to this thread.


This thread is, IMO, based on speculative garbage and irrational grudges held by some Blazers fans. There's little or no evidence that Wells drove Hubie to retirement. Or that he's even done anything this year unseemly in the least.

Jason Williams? He cursed out an assistant coach.

Jerry West? He reportedly had Brown paranoid that the equipment manager was spying on him.

Hubie Brown? The dude IS 71. At his age, it might make sense to throw in the towell if people are no longer buying what he's selling.

Bonzi's been starting for Brown and he's been one of the team's best players: leading the team in 3 point shooting percentage, steals, and minutes played.

If people want to continue to blame him for things he did as a Blazer, that's fine. Blaming him for things that they think he's doing NOW seems a bit of a stretch, though, all things considered.

Ed O.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I am waiting for Ed O's response to this thread.


im now waiting 4 mixums response


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"Wow, typical Portland fans "
boy that pisses me off when somebody says something so stupid.

Portland Fans are among the most patient kindest fans I have
ever seen.
They are also,to a fault in my opinion,too kind to former players
that don't always deserve it.


Why do you come here then..Rodney ?????
Aren't you the former Laker fan ??


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Wow typical Nuggets fan having to go to other forums realizing that it's his only way another human will see his post.


Wow, good one, and you've exposed me. 

I'll be honest. This is the only human contact I ever get, as indirect as it is. I *depend* on basketballboards.net to sustain me. Without it, I'm a shell of a person. 

Good call, Schill. It's not like I was just pointing out an *obvious * fact. That obvious fact being that typical (typical, not all) Portland fans are bitter. Just stating the facts, bro.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Wow, typical Portland fans "
> boy that pisses me off when somebody says something so stupid.
> 
> ...


No, you have me confused with someone else. I'm just a poster pointing out the facts. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Gee, I wish I had sources other than what appears in the press, but I don't. As I remember, the press speculation on Bonzi starting, was that JWest had ordered it. I don't think Brown wanted Bonzi to start.

The fact that Brown rather abruptly retired, seems to generally support the idea that West and Brown were not on the same page. Bonzi appears to be JR junior, and there is room for only one of those on a team. Otherwise, it affects the team too much. Apparently the work Brown had been doing with "white chocolate" went down the drain after a half season of exposure to Bonzi.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did all that come from?


Ha! Sorry about that. I used your post to springboard a response to what had been collectively said. I thought it was pretty obvious that I wasn't really responding to you... I'll take this to PMs. 

STOMP


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

You can teach a turd table manners. You can teach a turd how to dress nice. You can teach a turd how to properly communicate with it's peers. You can wash a turd, manicure a turd, even do a turd's hair. 


But in the end - it's still a turd.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> You can teach a turd table manners. You can teach a turd how to dress nice. You can teach a turd how to properly communicate with it's peers. You can wash a turd, manicure a turd, even do a turd's hair.
> 
> 
> But in the end - it's still a turd.


:allhail:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> But in the end - it's still a turd.


Calling a player names doesn't change whether he's a good player or not. 

Additionally, teams with good players (whether they're called names or not) win more games than teams without them.

Bonzi-bashers can pat themselves on the back and take comfort in the fact that he's no longer a Blazer, but until Portland puts a team on the floor that is as good as the ones featuring Wells, I'm not going to be happy with the franchise.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Calling a player names doesn't change whether he's a good player or not.
> ...


so the team has to be better than the teams we trade players to? 

thats a little....stupid.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Calling a player names doesn't change whether he's a good player or not.
> ...


You realize of course that Memphis is currently 5 and 9 don't you Ed?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> You realize of course that Memphis is currently 5 and 9 don't you Ed?


You do realize (of course) that Memphis is currently missing it's top 2 starters from last year don't you t? 

STOMP


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

he probably meant the current blazers should be better than the old blazer teams featuring bonzi. at least that's what I thought after reading it...


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Calling a player names doesn't change whether he's a good player or not.
> ...


I never once called Bonzi a name.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> so the team has to be better than the teams we trade players to?
> 
> thats a little....stupid.


That's not stupid at all. If your team is worse after a trade, it's almost invariably a bad trade.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> I never once called Bonzi a name.


That's crap. You either called him a turd or you were posting entirely off-topic, considering the thread title and subject matter.

Ed O.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> You do realize (of course) that Memphis is currently missing it's top 2 starters from last year don't you t?
> ...


*?????* 

I know they don't have James Posey anymore, but I wouldn't consider him one of their top 2 starters from last year? What are you talking about?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> You realize of course that Memphis is currently 5 and 9 don't you Ed?


You saw Memphis spank Portland, right?

I can't believe that you think that Memphis is worse than Portland now. Memphis has played an incredibly tough schedule, and Portland's had a cake walk.

Memphis has lost to Seattle (best record in the NBA) twice. They've lost to Dallas (top-5 record in the NBA) twice. They have lost to Sacramento and Minnesota. 

They also have lost twice to Houston early in the season and lost on opening night to a suspension-weakened Wizards team.

On the other hand, they've beaten the Lakers and the Spurs and they kicked the crap out of lesser teams like the Warriors and Blazers.

All this without Posey and in spite of Gasol being out for several games.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> I know they don't have James Posey anymore, but I wouldn't consider him one of their top 2 starters from last year? What are you talking about?


Posey was tremendous for them the second half of last season... I'd love to see you try to make the case for anyone else. IMO, he's their best athlete and defender. 

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/stats/2003/index.html

this season the injury bug has hit them pretty good so far (Gasol, Battier, Miller, and Posey have all missed time), but they also haven't played as well as last year. 

STOMP


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> You saw Memphis spank Portland, right?
> ...


Yes, Memphis spanked the Blazers but they are *not* the better team! This fact will be proven as the season progresses.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> You saw Memphis spank Portland, right?


so when Portland beat the Kings twice last year, and Minnesota, does that make them better?

good to know. So the next time the Blazers 'spank' a better team on the road, that means they're better than that team!

sweet!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> *?????*
> ...


Then you don't watch Grizzlies games, and I'm wondering if you even checked our box scores. James Posey was arguably just as valuable as Pau Gasol for Memphis last year, especially in the second half of the season.

The other player he's referring to, I believe, is Stromile Swift, who was only a starter some of the time, but is still our best center.

Jason Williams is also now out with a dislocated finger.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> so when Portland beat the Kings twice last year, and Minnesota, does that make them better?
> 
> ...


You're not that simple, Hap.

In a season where each team has played a balanced schedule of 82 games, it's possible to merely look at the teams' records and determine with a great amount of certainty which team was better.

At this point of the 04-05 season, where Memphis has played such a tough schedule and Portland has played such an easy one, looking at a head-to-head matchup means more than the records.

If, at the end of the season, Portland has more wins than Memphis it will be easy (and correct) to say that Portland is a better team. Considering that Memphis was clearly better last year (8 more wins than Portland) and that they kicked Portland's butt in the Rose Garden without Posey, I think that it's safe to say Memphis is a better team than Portland at this point in spite of their records.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> You're not that simple, Hap.
> 
> In a season where each team has played a balanced schedule of 82 games, it's possible to merely look at the teams' records and determine with a great amount of certainty which team was better.


you said that since Memphis beat Portland in portland, that was the reason they were better.

thats bull**** and you know it. your fancy edumacated lawyer speak doesn't fool me!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> you said that since Memphis beat Portland in portland, that was the reason they were better.


I did? Where? 

The sentence you quoted was part of a longer post, which spoke about difficulty of schedule and such... if I had merely relied on a single game as evidence, I think that your point would be stronger.

I think your panties got in a bunch after my first sentence, though, and you neglected to read the rest of my post.

Considering how verbose and mundane so many of my posts are, I don't blame you. Too much.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ABM :naughty:

I... I..... never mind :nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I did? Where?
> 
> The sentence you quoted was part of a longer post, which spoke about difficulty of schedule and such... if I had merely relied on a single game as evidence, I think that your point would be stronger.


you responded to long islands reference to Memphis being 5-9 (now 5-10) by starting out saying 


> You saw Memphis spank Portland, right?


what else, exactly, are we supposed to draw from that statement?

I mean really Ed, what are we?
espescially when, in the rest of your post which I didn't read, you said:



> On the other hand, they've beaten the Lakers and the Spurs and *they kicked the crap out of lesser teams like the Warriors and Blazers*.


hm...lets see, from that I'd take that the grizz are better than Portland, but worse than the Spurs and Lakers, because they "kicked the crap out of lesser teams like the Warriors and Blazers" and beaten the Spurs and Lakers.

hm..although I can see why you'd think that I missed the point, I should've said that you worded it in a manner which would make someone believe that you meant that. Being all lawyerly and all, talking smart. double talk, and big words that stump me.



> I think your panties got in a bunch after my first sentence, though, and you neglected to read the rest of my post.
> 
> Considering how verbose and mundane so many of my posts are, I don't blame you. Too much.
> 
> Ed O.


actually, I did read the rest of your post. Beating Portland doesn't mean you're a better team (as it's evidenced that the Blazers can suck one minute and be good the next). Look at the Orlando and Miami games. I wouldn't even begin to believe the Blazers are better then those teams, even though they won on the road there.

Therefore, I proclaim we're better than the Sonics, because we've beaten the Sonics, Heat and Magic.

and we've beaten lowly teams like the Clippers and Golden state.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

NEWSFLASH!

The Grizzlies are now 5 and *10!*


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> what else, exactly, are we supposed to draw from that statement?


Are you being *serious*?

I mean, really.

If I say that A+B=C, is it fair for you to say that I said A=C?

Of course not.

I said they kicked the crap out of Portland (A). I said they've had a tough schedule (B). I said that those two things added up to evidence that they were better than Portland (C).

And now you're saying that I said A=C.

If you really think that I meant that, or even that I WROTE that, then I think you need to stop worrying about whether I'm an attorney or not and worry about basic reading comprehension on your part. Or some logic or something to help you understand pretty simple points.

Ed O.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

IMO, the Bonzi homerism has gone on waaaaay to long. I can understand some of the love people have for Sheed because he can back it up, but we're talking about Bonzi. He's about on par with DA, and most people think if we got a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts in a trade for him, it would be fair. Some might say we got about 4 donuts more than what DA is worth. With that said, take in DA's character, and I'd take him 10/10 times.

Also, the whole arguement of Memphis being the better team just because they beat us is a little weak. We lost to NJ once, and almost lost a second time. Does that mean NJ is better than the Blazers? Hell no. It's like all those times that the Blazers had the superior team than the Nuggets, but most times they'd leave Denver with a Loss.

Memphis has had a tougher schedule so far, but they're not going to duplicate what they did last year.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: TC Palm (free subscription required)



> ....The Memphis Grizzlies might have lost their head coach last week.
> 
> They may have lost their innocence and, oh yeah, four straight games.
> 
> ...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> IMO, the Bonzi homerism has gone on waaaaay to long. I can understand some of the love people have for Sheed because he can back it up, but we're talking about Bonzi. He's about on par with DA, and most people think if we got a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts in a trade for him, it would be fair. Some might say we got about 4 donuts more than what DA is worth. With that said, take in DA's character, and I'd take him 10/10 times.


We're all entitled to our opinion Scout, but if you notice it's almost never the "homers" who bring him and Wallace up. It's those who want to get their morning cup of negativity on. If you don't want to read about Blazers of the past, complain to the ones who repeatedly bring them up on the smallest shreds of evidence of wrongdoing. This latest thread is case in point.

Heck I'm no more a fan of Wells then I am of most players in the league. I've no vested interest in him no matter what he does... but if posters want to load up the forum with nasty speculative nonsense about any player in the league, I'm going to speak up because I think it's a bunch of gossipy bleep. 

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> We're all entitled to our opinion Scout, but if you notice it's almost never the "homers" who bring him and Wallace up. It's those who want to get their morning cup of negativity on. If you don't want to read about Blazers of the past, complain to the ones who repeatedly bring them up on the smallest shreds of evidence of wrongdoing. This latest thread is case in point.


I hear ya Stomp. That was just my opinion though. I know DA plays more MPG, but DA and Bonzi put up about the same stats. Neither is above average. I guess that's about all I was trying to point out.

When it comes to Bonzi, you're right, the "homers" aren't the ones to bring him up. When it comes to Sheed though, it's about 50/50. Both players are brought up when discussing last years blazers vs. this year. Honestly, I try and avoid the Bonzi/Sheed threads because it's basically like a political thread. Both sides can have their rose colored glasses on.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> That's crap. You either called him a turd or you were posting entirely off-topic, considering the thread title and subject matter.
> ...


But I didn't call Bonzi a turd. I was just talking about turds and how you can't change a turd. It's always a turd. There are lots of turds out there.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> ....until Portland puts a team on the floor that is as good as the ones featuring Wells, I'm not going to be happy with the franchise.


Ed, with all due respect, I don't know of *any* Blazer team that actually "featured" Wells. IMO, Bonzi, like others, was an important ingredient in the grand scheme of things, but never understood as a feature player. I say Rasheed Walllace as the only Blazer player who held that role/title.

Anyway, the reason I posted this whole darned thread is because I though it a little more than "coincidental" that we're even hearing mention of unsettledness/unrest on the Grizzlies - then, Bonzi's name included in the same breath.

Sure, this could simply amount to a beat writed stirring up nonsense. But, then again, perhaps not. It's curious at best.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> If Hubie dies soon, can we blame it on Bonzi?


:laugh: I'm sure some here will do exactly that..


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Wow, typical Portland fans "
> boy that pisses me off when somebody says something so stupid.
> 
> ...


What is that about? I hope you are only referring to yourself...Because the ones I've met online dont fit that description.:no:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> But I didn't call Bonzi a turd. I was just talking about turds and how you can't change a turd. It's always a turd. There are lots of turds out there.


Why on earth are you talking about turds on a basketball board? I was giving you the benefit of the doubt that you were making a basketball reference, but if you're merely revealing some coprophilial tendencies, take it elsewhere.

If you're on the literal kick, though, I actually posted this:


> Calling a player names doesn't change whether he's a good player or not.


I didn't literally say that YOU called him a name in my post. You knew I was talking about you, though, because you're capable of discussing things on a level other than purely literal.

So am I, and you saying you weren't calling him a name is ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> Ed, with all due respect, I don't know of *any* Blazer team that actually "featured" Wells. IMO, Bonzi, like others, was an important ingredient in the grand scheme of things, but never understood as a feature player. I say Rasheed Walllace as the only Blazer player who held that role/title.


Maybe it's just semantics. Wells was on the team and played an important role. He was a feature on the team, and that's the way I used "featuring".

Was he the guy the way that Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan or Shaq were? Clearly not, but I don't think that a player that played as large of a role as Bonzi was just a role player. In 2002-03, he took just about the same number of shots as Rasheed. In 2001-02 he took over 100 more shots than the third most prolific shooter. 

He wasn't the best player at any point in Portland, but he was easily the second-best for a couple of years.



> Anyway, the reason I posted this whole darned thread is because I though it a little more than "coincidental" that we're even hearing mention of unsettledness/unrest on the Grizzlies - then, Bonzi's name included in the same breath.


As soon as I bought my new TV, I started to see ads for similar sets. Does it mean that the commercials just started playing, or that I was looking for them at some level? Probably the latter.

If people are looking for Bonzi to mess up (and many here are), it was inevitable that there was going to be reports that pointed the finger at him eventually. There was a well-publicized tiff that Brown and Wells had last season, which Bonzi deserved to take some heat for, but in a story where Jerry West looks more and more like the guy that made Brown uncomfortable, trying to pin the blame on Bonzi seems silly.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> If people are looking for Bonzi to mess up (and many here are), it was inevitable that there was going to be reports that pointed the finger at him eventually.


Perhaps.

To be honest, I guess I could really relate to that, "if it looks like a turd (jerk?), smells like a turd, feels like a turd........" reference, though.

OK, I'm through with the Bonzi _trashing_.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*News Flash for Ed O!*

The Grizzlies are now 5 - *11.* 

:grinning:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmmm....... will there continue to be a thread launched after each and every Grizzlies' loss?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> coprophilial tendencies


I knew there was a better moniker out there for me.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Hmmmmm....... will there continue to be a thread launched after each and every Grizzlies' loss?


Apparently not.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

More from ESPN.com



> .......Next came reports of a dispute between Hubie and president Jerry West over who should start -- Bonzi Wells (West's choice) or Mike Miller, because *West wanted to showcase Wells in order to deal him*. Then Hubie abruptly retired. Now sources say *West plans to do the same at the end of this season*, which GM Dick Versace apparently wouldn't mind.


----------

